# Another panel question.



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

In regards to the rear wall and corners. I looked at the sample room on GIK site and it used the 244 traps in the corners and monster traps on the walls what was the reason for such?

Would not the monster traps not work better in the corners sense it was a tri corner boundary and use the 244's on the walls? Or was it done this way because the monsters will be more effective on the walls vs the 244?

I was looking at using the 5- 244 traps I own now on the rear wall and getting monsters for the 2 corners I have but before I do anything I am trying to learn as much as possible first so I can get the best bang for my buck.

I can fit 3 2x4 traps on the front wall 3 on the left side wall and 5 on the rear wall. I was planning on using flex range limited traps as to not over kill the room the 5- 244 traps I own now are older and full range models.

On the floor behind my rear roll couch I plan on placing my home built soffit traps that are wrapped in 9mill plastic they will be on the floor up against the wall to absorb the bass there and 2 of them will be on the left side wall on the floor as well.

Any other ideas are welcome. If or when money allows I want to get some nice looking soffit traps for the ceiling wall boundary 2 for the front 2 on the left side wall and 2 in the rear all up high.

Thanks and please don't tell my wife what I want to spend as it has already cost me taking her on a trip...

John


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

While Monsters straddling the corners will certainly go lower, 244's flat on the wall in the rear won't go low enough to deal with the cancellations you're likely to get off that wall.  What is shown on the website is an illustration of a general layout. The room kits are just done for general starting points and to hit certain price points.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks that makes a lot more sense. I knew there was a reason the monster were being used in that way.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

On the back wall the cancelation issue I have a couch about 5' from it if I place a panel and it is more or less below where the couch is will that still work on the same issue? Like if I were to take 3 turn them side ways and cover the middle section of the wall some of them would be below. 

I was thinking sense it is deep bass the ones below the couch edge would still deal with the deep bass but not mid range issues I could be wrong.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

They would be much more effective with them vertically and centered behind you head. While bass radiates omni-directionally, you still need to address specific places to address specific issues. The center of the wall both horizontally and vertically (assuming 8' ceilings) is the best place to deal with the cancellations.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

That makes sense. I have speakers mounted on the rear wall now the issue is there 58" of space between the 2 speakers so I am just short of being able to use 3 monster traps on the wall there.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I was thinking on getting the range limited monster trap for that wall would that be best vs say the normal monster traps on the rear wall?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Range limiter would be good. Surrounds should be 6.5' off the floor or so - shouldn't impact placement of the panels. If it does, we can custom size smaller to fit.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I currently use Polk audio fx/500 on the rear wall they are wide I can switch out for direct fire Polk speakers I just got for the sides and fit 3 traps that way issue solved.

Thanks for the help.


----------

